# Smallie question?



## Stoney84 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just wondering what the consensus was on the recent rains.... Water levels were near record lows and now back up four feet or so.... Always have had the most luck in summer when waters low and fish become corralled .... With water levels high will fish move downstream with the current and food or hold to their ground til waters recede? I'm afraid that my recent honey holes will be lost....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

It is my belief that bass will stay put and move up and feed in very shallow water during high water events. They don't follow their food sources downstream because food is being washed down to them from upstream so there is no reason to move. Later in the fall as water temps drop they will seek out deeper wintering holes.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

they are on fire right now, get out there


----------



## Guntersville (Sep 5, 2012)

#1 #1 #1 #1 #1 #1


----------



## Guntersville (Sep 5, 2012)

#2 #2 #2 #2 #2 #2


----------



## Guntersville (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y99gsFJ3h-4&feature=youtu.be

The water is up on the Tennessee river and SM fishing is super!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd have to say they are just moving from deep into shallow back into deep. I went fishing from 8am this morning to 11am.. then back from 3pm to 5:30. I caught 2 rock bass and 1 smallie








Caught all of them on a spinner. Caught the smallie on a green spinner with a black skirt cause my green skirt fell off on a branch.. it had a dry rotted rubber band holding the green one on... so i replaced it and it worked.


----------

